# NoFap for 4months SA CURED+Strange Attraction From Women?



## 22johnnymace

Hello Sasers I'm new here and i just wanted to share my story and have some insight. I'm a 22 y/o male virgin and I've been nofap for four months and I've noticed this bizarre attraction women towards me now. This is my first time posting here an- efriend recommended me this site Short backstory on me -been pmo'ing since 12, hardcore since 16,lost drive to live and have sex. -never asked a girl out, afraid of rejection
Saw an article on NoFap and thought it was completely and utter bull****, dismissed it as some gay ****. Also read an article about how masturbation helps prostate cancer so I continued. then I started feeling worse and worse, anxiety getting more and more deblitating.Low arousal around women unless there in slimpy outfits. Feeling like sit, demotivated and I couldn't shake it off.Brother told me the dangers of fapping few months ago, then read an article about how porn damages your brain scared the fck outta me so I quit cold turkey.
Day 1. Was irritated nothing changed. Deleted all my pics off my iPhone and laptop. Day 8. I started feeling a WHOLE lot better. Anxiety and depression diminished, just generally feeling happy and like a human being. Also becoming more horny. End of Week 2. VIVID DREAMS. Day after day from this point I started getting the most intense,vibrant, radiating dreams I have ever had in my life. It was shocking and scary at the same time. At this point I had no doubt that noFap was the truth and there was definitely something brain-related going crazy with me. Week 4.FLATLINE AND BIZARRE ATTRACTION FROM WOMEN. This week my libido dropped completely and I felt asexual. This is one of the most hardest experiences I have ever to go through aside from HOCD which helped me start nofap in the process. Then around this time I started getting an unreal of attention from women. Everywhere I went, women would be eyeing me down hard and even giving me compliments, something I never gotten before. From GORGEOUS CHICKS. Still having low self-esteem, I first attributed this to placebo and confidence, but then realized it couldn't be that bc I felt like **** in a flatline, and my anxiety had gotten worse, and I didn't even look or talk to women. Sometimes women would blatantly approach me outta nowhere. One girl I walked past even ran to me and gave me her number. It was so unreal to me bc I never had that attention before. A gorgeous blonde chick hopped out her car and handed me 20$ and gave me a come****me look but I was too nervous to act on it. I looked up online to see if anyone had this phenomena and luckily found a ton of ppl who knew what I was talking about but also a lot of ppl saying it was all in the mind/posture or placebo. So I did a little test with what my gut was telling me. I noticed I got more attention when I wore gym shorts so I decided to go to Food Lion without any boxers wearing my black gym shorts. LO and BEHOLD, women were THIRSTY AF stalking me. When I went to the junk isle, this sexy older white women prob late twenties, passed me then walked up to me and called me baby! Then she looked at me to see if I would say anything, but being too taken aback I didn't say anything and let it go. Then when I went to the snack these two cute asian chicks passed me then after 5 seconds did a COMPLETE U-TURN and started talking literally right in my face waiting for me to say something. Still nervous I went to checkout my things 5min later, then they RAN to my self-checkout isle right when I was about to leave. I was really being stalked. I confirmed from this that there was something else going on that's not placebo or confidence. I know it has something to do with semen retention. Why else girls, who've been ignoring me my whole life are all of a sudden attracted to me? It's not like I bought new clothes or anything I wear the same white shirt. What's even more crazy is some girls will notice from 30 feet away. Sometimes when I'm across the streets a couple girls blew kisses at me. What can explain this i'm not even looking in their direction, I don't even notice them like usual, nothing about my outward demeanor has changed. Week 5. INSANE ENERGY. One of these days in WEEK 5 I woke up with incredible indescribable energy. ZERO ANXIETY NO MATTER HOW MUCH I TRIED. I jumped up and down for two hours straight I couldn't contain it made me so happy. Such a huge contrast from my weak, fatigued, depressed self. I even had to courage to talk to a female cashier at the store and then I started talking to random ppl out of nowhere. It felt great. For just this day alone, my entire nofap journey would have been worth it. Week 7. Social Anxiety pretty much gone at this point. All I have to do keep up a minimum conversations per day and it won't come back unless I isolate myself. In college this hot blonde chick I sit next two have been giving me huge IOI's. Weeks before nofap she wouldn't talk to me but now she won't leave me alone. Not trying to boast, but there's this tatted up well-spoken army vet we sit next too which I think is surely more attractive than me but she doesn't even pay him any attention. In fact she completely ignores him and only greets me, I almost feel bad for him lol bc she's very attractive and funny. Also something funny two girls who've friend zoned me for two months one of them decided to give me their number. The other hasn't but is very giggly and goggly-eyed around me for some reason. I was thinking on standing her up get back revenge lol. Women give me this strange loo now, as if they're bewildered lol and act they get very feminine when they're close to me.I also get more attention more men too. It's like I got more respect. The cashier that works at my food lion randomly decided to open up the line just for me today. On my way back the next day, I walked passed a crowd of black goons who looked like they were gambling me, instead of being mean/beating me up they dapped and said what sup cmd fk with us. The guys that sit behind me at English class, complimented me and said I'm cool as hell. which is weird bc I never say anything in class. I'm still trying to wrap my head around this it's been incredible. MONTH 2- I finally got the courage to cold approach a chick! She walked past me and I told myself it's now or never so I called at her very loud. Then I motioned her to come to me with my fingers. At this time I felt extreme nervousness at the same this huge burning sensation which I never felt before. Idk how i did but I swept her off her feet for about 30 seconds then got her number it was like pure instinct. I was very charming but nervous at the same time but it didn't reach my body. After I got her number I fell like the happiest guy in the world. Yes I can do this. I speculate getting laid in the very near future. This wouldn't have ever been possible without NoFap and I want to thank every single member on this board for putting me on to this it's been a hell of a ride since! More to write but this a whole lot right now let me know what you think! Have anyone been through what I've been through?


----------



## Pearson99

the ****?


----------



## bluecrime

So, uh, how many times have we seen a thread like this? There is NO link between masturbation and social anxiety as far as I know. Some guys are just… well, weird really?


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

He's saying if you don't whack it strange hot women will show up and jump in your lap. That's a quick summation of all that. I personally have my doubts


----------



## 22johnnymace

Look people, this is my personal experience. This is all REAL, I'm not selling you anything or telling you to buy an Ebook this is what REALLY worked for me. Don't knock it if you can't try it, preferably 2months+. Anyone who's serious about losing Social Anxiety hit me up I'll be glad to help.


----------



## AntiAnxiety

He's right. If you do a quick search, you can find information about the science behind this. And I've had a somewhat similar experience. Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## yukn

Why do people feel the need to use the term "fap"? It's just stupid and doesn't even sound like a word. Just say "jerk off" if you're uncomfortable with saying masturbate.


----------



## Cylon

Argh the great wall of text!


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Now I'm curious dammit.


----------



## Frostbite

shame no fap didn't help you with paragraph usage



BehindClosedDoors said:


> He's saying if you don't whack it strange hot women will show up and jump in your lap. That's a quick summation of all that. I personally have my doubts


thx for summary. do you feel the desire to jump in his lap now?


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I think it's more of an illusion if anything. Maybe you're just more alert, confident, etc and women take note of that?


----------



## TicklemeRingo

22johnnymace said:


> dismissed it as some gay ****.
> 
> .....
> 
> On my way back the next day, I walked passed a crowd of black goons who looked like they were gambling me


 :|


----------



## Ojee

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/my-2-month-no-fap-progress-report-218917/

One member Carven seems to have attempted the NoFap challenge and it doesn't look like it did anything for him after 2 months.

Reddit also has a NoFap page but I haven't looked into it.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Frostbite said:


> shame no fap didn't help you with paragraph usage
> 
> thx for summary. do you feel the desire to jump in his lap now?


Haha I doubt it. Hubbs would kick my butt


----------



## AntiAnxiety

The way I see it, what do you have to lose from keeping your hands off your junk for a while, LOL? It only matters if it works for you, right? So find out.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i stop reading it when he said that some slu* came out of a car, ran to him , offered him 20 to bang her.... .... and he said he was too nervous to go on.... lotta crap !


----------



## Fiale

It does sound like there is a lot of crap with this story (I wish it was paragraphed, I couldn't read it all) but I do know personally that I do feel better when I don't do it.

Less anxiety for sure; more energy, more mental clarity. The only problem is that after a week I want to do it so badly I get angry and frustrated easily..not a good feeling.

I've heard that once you get a few weeks into it your hormones and whatnot balance out and your mental state becomes as optimal as it can be...the problem is I can't make it past one week despite trying for 6 years now! 

I used to do a lot of reading and research at a few forums and many people reported life changing differences once they got away from it completely. I really want to stop for good...but it's so dang hard.

I wouldn't worry about the prostate thing, by the way. I doubt you up your chance of cancer or any other problems by abstaining. Wet dreams will keep it functioning just fine!


----------



## SplendidBob

Put some paragraphs in please 

I scanned as best I could, he basically stopped racing the penguin, several weeks in got suspicious amounts of attention and free money from super attractive women, then lost his anxiety. Something like that. Almost as if nofap gave him a new face and body.

Think he forgot to add the spammy link at the end though


----------



## Marlon

I don't wanna not fap for 4 months cuz I know nothing will happen out of it


----------



## jhinds

I've got to say, the OP may be on to something.

I started no-fap 2 weeks ago in a desperate, last ditch effort to cure myself of persistent moderate adult acne and oily skin, a burden I've carried all my adult life. I've tried just about everything over the years, but then I read about some types of male acne being caused by hormonal imbalances (testosterone; androgens; insulin) and decided to follow a no-fap protocol that reportedly cured some men of the problem.

Now, it's only been two weeks, but I'm happy to report that oil production has normalized and I currently have no active acne. This is a remarkable improvement! It's been years since I've gone this long where at least one small pimple hasn't popped up.

But that's not what brought me here. I'm writing this because to my unexpected surprise, a side effect of no-fap has been the near destruction of my SA. My mood has greatly improved, my confidence level is far higher, I'm smiling at strangers, I'm initiating conversations with people.........women! Oh, I'm also a lot hornier and get far more erections than I used to (the latter is a blessing and a curse). Yes, the urge to pull one off is strong at times, but I'm bored with the watch-porn-pull-one-off-and-feel-empty-inside cycle. This actually feels a lot healthier. More normal, if you will.

Anyway, I hope this isn't just a passing phase, and I look forward to what the next few weeks and months of no-fap brings. I'm also excited at the thought of where all this new found confidence will lead me.


----------



## mjkittredge

I knew from the title this was a troll thread


----------



## AntiAnxiety

There's a lot of testimony about this. What would be the the reason to lie? Some ploy to trick you into keeping your hands off of your junk? LOL. If you're not willing to stop pleasuring yourself to get rid of your anxiety, maybe you just don't really want to get rid of it. It's that simple.


----------



## ByStorm

BS. You oversold it by a wide ****ing margin. Stopped reading like halfway through.


----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## burningpile

TicklemeRingo said:


>


I'll never be able to listen to this song again without giggling like a school girl. Damn that was funny.:clap


----------



## skyisblue

I have done this. Last year there was a span where i didn't do fap for about 2 months in a row from what I recall, maybe it was almost 3 months, I can't remember exactly but I do know it was at least 2 months.

The results I got were not what I was hoping for. I was hoping I could get more attractive women in my life because pretty much all of the women I've slept with weren't exactly good looking, but not fapping did not help me get with any hot women.

It did help me try to get laid a lot more, but that didn't turn out to be a good thing. It didn't help me approach girls more in person, but instead I went on this online dating run type of thing, I was messaging 20 different women in online dating sites a day for a few weeks during this no fap thing. 

I did get more dates but these women weren't really my type, as usual, which wasn't much different than before the no fap thing. 

After 70 days or whatever it was I finally called it quits and just decided to go back to fapping every other day. The reason I went back was because of sexual frustration. It wasn't worth it. There were dates where I went to see a girl and when the date was over if I didn't get sex I would become frustrated. Why? Because I knew I couldn't fap, haha. 

It got really bad, like torturous. I would lie in my bed at night and want to fap so bad that I would become depressed. It was when that depression kicked in every day that I had to stop the no fap thing. 

It does make you more "pure." And I do agree that it makes you think more sharply and it is an excellent motivator for going out and socializing to people, not just women. The problems are it leads to even more depression, frustration and it makes you care about getting laid too much, as opposed to just wanting to go talk to people just to make friends.

I realized from the whole thing that you don't need to not fap to help you get out and socialize. It's a matter of personal desire whether you want to change or not. 

Do i recommend no fapping? My answer to that is to do whatever it takes to change yourself. Don't become dependent on whether you've fapped or not today.


----------



## 2Milk

Dude! I'm not reading all of that. About the vivid dreams I have not jerked off in 3 days and since day one i have been getting vivid dreams. Very enjoyable dreams were i was having fun. One was about being at a Amusement park with classmates from high school. One that i just had today but i can't remember it at all(well all i remember is being in a jungle/rain-forest). And one were i was laughing uncontrollably in my dream it felt like i was laughing for reals.

Maybe the dreams are due to being able to sleep better? But other than that I don't feel much different. I'll try to go as long as possible and see if there is any benefits to this.

*edit, well since i realized i have no life i decide to read it all. So you went from a loser to a sex god just by not jerking off? Yeah...ok.


----------



## Bbpuff

tl;dr 

Paragraphs are our friends.


----------



## re4lity

bluecrime said:


> So, uh, how many times have we seen a thread like this? There is NO link between masturbation and social anxiety as far as I know. Some guys are just&#8230; well, weird really?


What gives? No matter if there is no proven link between masturbation and SA, if it helps OP then I'm glad he found a way to feel better.


----------



## Sleeper92

I stopped fapping for one day.The next day i fapped 5 times.
MISSION FAILED .


----------



## mezzoforte

Lol.


----------



## nubly

How many months do I need to not masturbate before I can transcend into a God like being?


----------



## The Sorrow

NOFAP helped me a lot. However, therapy is useless and a scam.


----------



## forgetmylife

"NoFap for 4months SA CURED+Strange Attraction From Women?"

dude wtf sooooo much text tldr... explain the science behind it and then i'll buy it, but until then it's bs and placebo...

I could never pull off this challenge because,
I don't even fap. It faps itself.


----------



## Sourdog

I did "nofap" with a friend as a contest (like Seinfeld). Honestly didn't feel anything different. Maybe because my life doesn't around revolve around masturbation like some peoples do.


----------



## soctadin

I don't want to be "that" guy who ruins your dreams; but I have a responsibility to tell you the truth.


----------



## tonyhd71

I'm sorry but I don't buy this. This makes no logical sense. It just doesn't.

I don't know if you're trolling or wtf the point of this thread is, but I don't buy this. Its quite hilarious actually that you took all that time to post that longass wall of text (i actually took the time to read it all) to post what is obviously a troll thread.


----------



## MobiusX

I wish they made a machine that can do it to me so I dont have to use my hands anymore, a machine that actually works


----------



## hingedthomas

i tried it...lasted 3 days. it felt like ****ing hell, i couldent take it, everything was....hmm i cant really explain it...its like when you go with NO sleep for like 24 hours....everything feels soo weird.


----------



## Perception

semen retention radar. HAHAHA. I'm curious about the whole hormone optimization thing. I don't know about other animals jacking it so maybe there's some truth to the idea


----------



## SwtSurrender

22johnnymace said:


> Hello Sasers I'm new here and i just wanted to share my story and have some insight. I'm a 22 y/o male virgin and I've been nofap for four months and I've noticed this bizarre attraction women towards me now. This is my first time posting here an- efriend recommended me this site Short backstory on me -been pmo'ing since 12, hardcore since 16,lost drive to live and have sex. -never asked a girl out, afraid of rejection
> Saw an article on NoFap and thought it was completely and utter bull****, dismissed it as some gay ****. Also read an article about how masturbation helps prostate cancer so I continued. then I started feeling worse and worse, anxiety getting more and more deblitating.Low arousal around women unless there in slimpy outfits. Feeling like sit, demotivated and I couldn't shake it off.Brother told me the dangers of fapping few months ago, then read an article about how porn damages your brain scared the fck outta me so I quit cold turkey.
> Day 1. Was irritated nothing changed. Deleted all my pics off my iPhone and laptop. Day 8. I started feeling a WHOLE lot better. Anxiety and depression diminished, just generally feeling happy and like a human being. Also becoming more horny. End of Week 2. VIVID DREAMS. Day after day from this point I started getting the most intense,vibrant, radiating dreams I have ever had in my life. It was shocking and scary at the same time. At this point I had no doubt that noFap was the truth and there was definitely something brain-related going crazy with me. Week 4.FLATLINE AND BIZARRE ATTRACTION FROM WOMEN. This week my libido dropped completely and I felt asexual. This is one of the most hardest experiences I have ever to go through aside from HOCD which helped me start nofap in the process. Then around this time I started getting an unreal of attention from women. Everywhere I went, women would be eyeing me down hard and even giving me compliments, something I never gotten before. From GORGEOUS CHICKS. Still having low self-esteem, I first attributed this to placebo and confidence, but then realized it couldn't be that bc I felt like **** in a flatline, and my anxiety had gotten worse, and I didn't even look or talk to women. Sometimes women would blatantly approach me outta nowhere. One girl I walked past even ran to me and gave me her number. It was so unreal to me bc I never had that attention before. A gorgeous blonde chick hopped out her car and handed me 20$ and gave me a come****me look but I was too nervous to act on it. I looked up online to see if anyone had this phenomena and luckily found a ton of ppl who knew what I was talking about but also a lot of ppl saying it was all in the mind/posture or placebo. So I did a little test with what my gut was telling me. I noticed I got more attention when I wore gym shorts so I decided to go to Food Lion without any boxers wearing my black gym shorts. LO and BEHOLD, women were THIRSTY AF stalking me. When I went to the junk isle, this sexy older white women prob late twenties, passed me then walked up to me and called me baby! Then she looked at me to see if I would say anything, but being too taken aback I didn't say anything and let it go. Then when I went to the snack these two cute asian chicks passed me then after 5 seconds did a COMPLETE U-TURN and started talking literally right in my face waiting for me to say something. Still nervous I went to checkout my things 5min later, then they RAN to my self-checkout isle right when I was about to leave. I was really being stalked. I confirmed from this that there was something else going on that's not placebo or confidence. I know it has something to do with semen retention. Why else girls, who've been ignoring me my whole life are all of a sudden attracted to me? It's not like I bought new clothes or anything I wear the same white shirt. What's even more crazy is some girls will notice from 30 feet away. Sometimes when I'm across the streets a couple girls blew kisses at me. What can explain this i'm not even looking in their direction, I don't even notice them like usual, nothing about my outward demeanor has changed. Week 5. INSANE ENERGY. One of these days in WEEK 5 I woke up with incredible indescribable energy. ZERO ANXIETY NO MATTER HOW MUCH I TRIED. I jumped up and down for two hours straight I couldn't contain it made me so happy. Such a huge contrast from my weak, fatigued, depressed self. I even had to courage to talk to a female cashier at the store and then I started talking to random ppl out of nowhere. It felt great. For just this day alone, my entire nofap journey would have been worth it. Week 7. Social Anxiety pretty much gone at this point. All I have to do keep up a minimum conversations per day and it won't come back unless I isolate myself. In college this hot blonde chick I sit next two have been giving me huge IOI's. Weeks before nofap she wouldn't talk to me but now she won't leave me alone. Not trying to boast, but there's this tatted up well-spoken army vet we sit next too which I think is surely more attractive than me but she doesn't even pay him any attention. In fact she completely ignores him and only greets me, I almost feel bad for him lol bc she's very attractive and funny. Also something funny two girls who've friend zoned me for two months one of them decided to give me their number. The other hasn't but is very giggly and goggly-eyed around me for some reason. I was thinking on standing her up get back revenge lol. Women give me this strange loo now, as if they're bewildered lol and act they get very feminine when they're close to me.I also get more attention more men too. It's like I got more respect. The cashier that works at my food lion randomly decided to open up the line just for me today. On my way back the next day, I walked passed a crowd of black goons who looked like they were gambling me, instead of being mean/beating me up they dapped and said what sup cmd fk with us. The guys that sit behind me at English class, complimented me and said I'm cool as hell. which is weird bc I never say anything in class. I'm still trying to wrap my head around this it's been incredible. MONTH 2- I finally got the courage to cold approach a chick! She walked past me and I told myself it's now or never so I called at her very loud. Then I motioned her to come to me with my fingers. At this time I felt extreme nervousness at the same this huge burning sensation which I never felt before. Idk how i did but I swept her off her feet for about 30 seconds then got her number it was like pure instinct. I was very charming but nervous at the same time but it didn't reach my body. After I got her number I fell like the happiest guy in the world. Yes I can do this. I speculate getting laid in the very near future. This wouldn't have ever been possible without NoFap and I want to thank every single member on this board for putting me on to this it's been a hell of a ride since! More to write but this a whole lot right now let me know what you think! Have anyone been through what I've been through?


Man I can't read all of this but I get your point from your title, :blah

On prozac 20 mg I don't have the constant urge to FAP 100 times a day as I used to, and I am relieved it feels so much better to live life like this without the constant horny nagging at my brain like Rihanna - Disturbia controlling me and making me so miserable every time!

But like you say you didn't FAP :blah in your essay up there, I also feel more outgoing and talkative and hyper and able to engage in conversations with males in reality and online, due to prozac 20 mg and possibly also do to my lack of sexual drive, sexual dysfunction all the way, I love it!

Was never a sexual being myself, but even if I don't have that constant horny nagging OCD that forces me to FAP 100 times a day, I can still get aroused by males, interesting huh, yeah. So I have the emotions and feelings of falling in love and fooling around so that is good! But what is also added is my ability to talk to them too now so that is a great change cuz I can finally get one again now! Instead of just dreaming about them and getting depressed cuz I couldn't get what I wanted in life cuz of my damn disabling social anxiety. I was lost, now I'm born again I feel free no longer alone, a bright light is a shining and showing me a way that I know, I am.... Boney M. - I'm born again....

So in a way, your resistance to NOFAP, is like being on prozac 20 mg and experiencing sexual dysfunction ok man, nice to meet you, see I can be like you too but I couldn't do the NOFAP I tried when I wasn't on prozac, but those horny feelings just ********* me up man and I couldn't do ****. I can now, you ever ask those NOFAPPERS if they are on antidepressants too? It helps you alot if you want to NOFAP man, I recommend, prozac 20 mg.

Since we are sexual beings, having sex to reproduce and pass our DNA to our offspring, everyone is doing it, uh I don't really wanna, so I am gonna use prozac 20 mg to calm my mind of all its unnecessary hornyness and use my mind for more important things like being a scientist and talking to people more.

Why without prozac I couldn't talk to people was it cuz I was wasting all my energy on my 100 FAPS a day? eh, probably, so because of prozac making me have sexual dysfunction and no sex drive what so ever! I have more energy to talk to people? F******* cool ****, ah man whoever created prozac, ely lilly thank you !


----------



## the collector

I wanna try it...i wonder if this shii actually works


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

This whole topic is obviously to mock people that believe in no-fap, hence why it looks like he's trying to oversell it really, really hard.

I don't get why people can't believe in it.
How is it so hard to have faith in it working?

You're home on a saturday night, a cute girl is texting you, and inviting you to hang out. You're considering it, but too nervous and shy to follow through. Darn it, SA!
Instead you open up 6 tabs on xhamster and wank off.
Suddenly, you have no desire to even humor the thought of hanging out with her. Instead you just pass out and watch Netflix, completely content with being home alone on the weekend again, doing nothing with your life, logging into SAS.
You masturbating completely changed your enthusiasm and made you lose all motivation to hang out with that chick. You were contemplating it earlier, but once you fapped, your mindset completely changed.

Admit it, that scenario has happened to you.
It's proof that masturbation(mostly with porn linked in) does things to your anxiety and enthusiasm.

When I go without fapping, I'm way more social, confident, and never back down from a chance to hang out or go out with people. It's my hormones that are fueling my decisions; they want me to get laid, and nothing will stand in my way to do so. It's why I've slayed 7 girls in the last few months.

It's a very real thing, and there's actually TONS of studies that link anxiety and depression to porn+ masturbation. How can you not find it? Are you even really looking? It's statistically dominant percentage that most people that suffer social anxiety and depression are also pretty introverted and heavy porn watchers and fappers.It's not just a coincidence; observe the people on here, most of them have that whole "I live online, play games, like nerdy stuff,, and fap often" type of personality. I'm not saying that to be a jerk, it's just statistically dominant fact.

Stop the confusion; masturbation is fine. No one says it's not healthy. What makes things iffy is when you bring porn into the equation.

There's a reason that bodybuilders especially believe in this stuff and take it to heart; because they try it and see the changes(and we're insecure and always striving hard to be "alpha")
Seriously, stop masturbating, and you'll see that you're suddenly wanting to leave the house, accomplish things, and be a better you...and the reason is mostly because subconsciously your brain just wants you to go out and slay some p00n, and to do so it knows you need to improve who you are, accomplish things, impress people, exert energy, and show confidence.

Or, you know, just laugh it off, keep jerking off, and being miserable. That works, too. It's always easy to ignore the people that believe in it, are happy, and living life to the fullest, and instead just side with the people that say "lol this is bs", as they spend the rest of their weekend on Steam and browsing Reddit.

tl;dr: I respect the opinion of no-fappers a lot more, since they tend to be people that I look up to more and have a lot going on for them. The bodybuilding community, for example, is a lot easier to hold in high regard than the average male on SAS (this isnt mean to be mean, since obviously im a part of SAS too)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Day8? Week4? Just like that? Like you decide not to fap and then you don't fap anymore? It's a ****in addiction. I have tried maaaany times and the furthest i have ever been able to go has been 1 week. Then everything ruins. I have to admit though that during some of these 1 weeks i have felt a lot better mentally, alot more confident and a lot more happy. But i think it's about being able to accomplish something not NoFap, and will lose it's effect after a while.


----------



## AngelClare

22johnnymace said:


> A gorgeous blonde chick hopped out her car and handed me 20$ and gave me a come****me look but I was too nervous to act on it.


There is no way that ever happened.

Maybe if she thought you were homeless. Maybe all the backed up semen has totally distorted your perception of reality. Like a man dying of thirst in the desert starting to drink sand but imagining it is water.

So, it seems nofap can cause psychosis. lol


----------



## arao6

dreamingmind said:


> On prozac 20 mg


----------



## Dre12

Sounds like the OP is having a manic episode TBH.


----------



## MobiusX

the collector said:


> I wanna try it...i wonder if this shii actually works


I did it for about 4 years, it didn't help with SA or my confidence, just buy a fleshlight


----------



## Genos

my personal opinion is that masturbating and porn is okay as long as you realize that porn does not equal reality and you should not expect an ACTUAL REAL LIFE WOMEN to do the kind of things you see in porn


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Why would a masturbator that doesn't currently have sex choose NOT to fap?
That's killing a weekly or for some, a daily point of extreme pleasure.

As far as sex is concerned, your sperm peaks after about 3-days, so it's not like
holding back for weeks will improve your sexual performance.


----------



## gumballhead

Well hell, the longest I've ever gone has been two weeks. If I remember correctly, I gave up not out of desperation, but only because I felt 2 weeks was unnatural and that something terrible would happen to my balls if I didn't release the energy building up in them. I suppose I could try this out, what do I have to lose? I could probably use that hour a day I look at computer porn to better use, although I suppose I'll become very irritable after long enough. But another thing, if one were to actually do find a sex partner after 4 months of abstaining from masturbation, the likeliness of them lasting long in bed is very slim.


----------



## the collector

no reason to stop...i mean come on..wat good will stopping do.


FckNoFap!


----------



## gumballhead

the collector said:


> no reason to stop...i mean come on..wat good will stopping do.
> 
> FckNoFap!


 Well, I might save money on Kleenex


----------



## the collector

gumballhead said:


> Well, I might save money on Kleenex


just make sure u get it all on ur hands and then just wash...


----------



## tejasjs

Challenged myself to hold it for 2 months

1 weeks passed


----------



## arao6

Can't believe there are actually people taking this seriously. There has been a lot of research showing masturbation to be a healthy form of sexual activity. It only becomes problematic when it interferes with normal daily activity (for example, you sit at home and fap instead of going out to meet people).

If you are on no fap and think that it's working, it's likely a placebo effect.


----------



## Tokztero

They are all pranking you.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

LOL. ANOTHER one of these threads..... GOD!

look. its NOT a problem unless you do it very EXCESIVELY to the point it INTERFERES with your life, routine etc.... then I can see the point of dramatically reducing the amount it is done.

most things are fine in moderation,. ..... dont stop anything natural completely. UGH... I am fed up saying it!


----------



## tejasjs

@arao6, @KILOBRAVO

Maybe it wont work as expected 
but I want to give it a try


----------



## funnynihilist

Well it's been two weeks for me and like the OP said my dreams have gotten "interesting". Very different than normal. Last night I actually dreamed that I was looking at porn! The brain sure does like to screw around with ya! hahaha.

The first week I did notice some added clarity to my thinking and my memory. 
I have also noticed some extra attention and eye contact from girls out in public. 

Now, all of this has been subtle. And when the "urge" hits it hits with a vengeance and like another poster mentioned refraining has caused some pretty bad depression. 

So at this point I would say that the drawbacks outweigh the benefits but I'm looking at this as dieting. When you first start a diet you are miserable but then the stomach shrinks and it's not so bad and then the benefits start showing up in measurable ways. So I'm wondering if this will work like that.

It's just an experiment. It is free to try. 

I have been sexually active for almost 30 years now and two weeks ago I realized that I have questioned absolutely everything in my life *except* for sex. I have always just accepted what I have been told about what it is and what it should be at face value. So I started all this to step outside of the ring for a while and see if I get a different perspective. And I think I am thus far but, like dieting, it's a slow and sometimes painful process.

I originally only intended to go for two weeks but now I'm thinking about trying for longer. Lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tejasjs said:


> @arao6, @KILOBRAVO
> 
> Maybe it wont work as expected
> but I want to give it a try


its no problem at all to try. ! .. but often I wonder what people expect to happen if they do this, ( or dotn do it LOL) ... and sometime even some peoples motivation to do it?

do some people just see this as a challenge and see how long they can go without? Like some sort of endurance experiment?


----------



## gumballhead

KILOBRAVO said:


> its no problem at all to try. ! .. but often I wonder what people expect to happen if they do this, ( or dotn do it LOL) ... and sometime even some peoples motivation to do it?
> 
> do some people just see this as a challenge and see how long they can go without? Like some sort of endurance experiment?


Exactly. However, I gave up after 1 day.


----------



## Federov

Dude, holding it in that long makes your testosterone drop to a child's level.
And of course you're trying harder than ever to talk to broads -- to uncork. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, I couldn't do it. Longest I ever went was 5 days.


----------



## The Man In Me

I've come across this kind of threads many times.
I would always click to see wtf is it about.
I used to think this is complete bulls***.How on earth can no fap do any good?? But after doing some "research" on the subject I can say that it makes sense.It is logical,but at first it doesn't look like it.
There are so many people out there that have done it and say it is beneficial in many ways.Too many to just ignore .I haven't tried it yet,but I'm planing to.We all have to admit that porn is not good,like any addiction is not good.
It took me long time to admit that I would be better off without it.
I used to think that if you do it every other day that it is not addiction and not that bad,but it is.If you can't live without it you are a slave to it.
And that part of you will do anything not to admit it.It will make *any* excuse it will attack people who say it is not good,but I understand now because I was one of those people.

I don't want to go into details but please be open minded and check it out for yourself.Only then you can know.


----------



## RelativelyMe

arao6 said:


> Can't believe there are actually people taking this seriously. There has been a lot of research showing masturbation to be a healthy form of sexual activity. It only becomes problematic when it interferes with normal daily activity (for example, you sit at home and fap instead of going out to meet people).
> 
> If you are on no fap and think that it's working, it's likely a placebo effect.


I did it for the full 90 days. I can tell you this. In some ways it really lowers anxiety just because you be able to lower your own anxiety. You are bound to desire someone a bit more and by just being "mindful" of your simple attraction to someone, you might not become anxious and thus not worry how you are coming off. You might take risks and risks you might not have taken if you could just ejaculate in other ways. I mean is there a direct link between masturbation as the cause of social anxiety or no fap being the cure to it? No. But sometimes social anxiety is exasperated in people with low self-esteem and people with low self-esteem sometimes become addicts to stuff like masturbation for the sexual validation it gives them. Sometimes realizing you don't need validation just lowers your anxiety. Also people who have social anxiety can negatively associate masturbation as an outcome of them just being lonely or unable to meet sexual partners. So they can in some ways avoid those negative self-associations by avoiding masturbation.


----------



## Joey315

What I learned from johnny's post: -Take a bunch of LSD -go commando to the supermarket -Wake up in prison learning that you raped a number of women while high on LSD and experiencing extreme mania.


----------



## rgln8

Man I loved your story, thanks a lot, i definitely will try this...congratulations for your victory, i hope you continue accomplish things for your life.
I NEED to change my life right now, i cant live like this anymore


----------



## vicente

Wouldn't not fapping make you more desperate for sex? Or would it only make you more motivated to go out there and hit on women?


----------



## arao6

RelativelyMe said:


> In some ways it really lowers anxiety just because you be able to lower your own anxiety. You are bound to desire someone a bit more and by just being "mindful" of your simple attraction to someone, you might not become anxious and thus not worry how you are coming off. You might take risks and risks you might not have taken if you could just ejaculate in other ways. I mean is there a direct link between masturbation as the cause of social anxiety or no fap being the cure to it? No. But sometimes social anxiety is exasperated in people with low self-esteem and people with low self-esteem sometimes become addicts to stuff like masturbation for the sexual validation it gives them. Sometimes realizing you don't need validation just lowers your anxiety. Also people who have social anxiety can negatively associate masturbation as an outcome of them just being lonely or unable to meet sexual partners. So they can in some ways avoid those negative self-associations by avoiding masturbation.


This is a good point. This kinda goes along with what I was saying earlier about people staying home instead of going out to meet women; if a person develops a negative association with masturbation, I agree that it may reinforce a false belief that he is incapable of meeting women. In such a case, masturbation is unhealthy and needs to be controlled. How often that may be the case is uncertain, and more research needs to be done there.


----------



## The Man In Me

RelativelyMe said:


> I did it for the full 90 days.


Did you experience any other benefits?Was it worth it?
I imagine it must be great to feel like you are in control of your body.
I strive for that,but I gave in for the longest time because I've never wanted to even consider an alternative like that.Also some people say it gets easier after a few weeks.

What I'm most interested about it is that nofap over time should create emotional balance.I see fapping like a drug addict that needs to get his fix.I felt like I need my fix,but after the high goes the low and I think it would be better not to let the dopamine and chemicals fluctuate like that.Same with food and insuline.It's less stressful for the body if it maintains balance in every way.

I believe that it really drains my energy because after doing it you just feel tired and sleepy and if you do it a couple of times a day it is terrible.
Maybe that is the reason for my low energy and lack of will to do stuff.I will try and see for myself,but as you can see I like to see what others think about it and hear their experiences.


----------



## Imbored21

I'm on hour 16 and I already feel better.


----------



## jever

i think porn can have a very negative effect on you, since it can pump you up mentally when actually having sex and thereby giving you unrealistic demands about your sexual performance + actual normal behavour. 

but for the doubters with a dick. Try it out yourself for 30-50 days and see what happens. I myself have become so curious about this I think I will give it a shot, regardless of the BS statements about it. Your dick will still be there after those days


----------



## Imbored21

I'm almost done with day 3. I feel stronger!

I did it for 10 days once. It really does make you better at attracting women. I dominated some girl in the bedroom after day 9. I banged her against the wall and then carried her to her bed. Made her squirt and everything. When I fap regularly, I just want to lie there like a dead fish and let the girl ride my dick during sex. Girls love a man who's dominant and in control.


----------



## thessbest

Man gtf out of here with this bull****. If you want women im your life you need to go out and improve you game. This no fap **** is NOT going to help you get women or make them more attractive to you just like that. Stop trying to take the easy way out people cauae there is none when it comes to dating; you need to put in the work and go earn what you want. This guy is clearly bull****ing you guys seriously stop buying into these dumb****.


----------



## nubly

Imbored21 said:


> I'm almost done with day 3. I feel stronger!
> 
> I did it for 10 days once. It really does make you better at attracting women. I dominated some girl in the bedroom after day 9. I banged her against the wall and then carried her to her bed. Made her squirt and everything. When I fap regularly, I just want to lie there like a dead fish and let the girl ride my dick during sex. Girls love a man who's dominant and in control.


No kidding? Always thought you were gay.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Imbored21 said:


> I'm almost done with day 3. I feel stronger!
> 
> I did it for 10 days once. It really does make you better at attracting women. I dominated some girl in the bedroom after day 9. I banged her against the wall and then carried her to her bed. Made her squirt and everything. When I fap regularly, I just want to lie there like a dead fish and let the girl ride my dick during sex. Girls love a man who's dominant and in control.


Huh, I thought you said you were a virgin?


----------



## SugarSpunSister

Lol. That's all.


----------



## MobiusX

maybe they are doing it so it will feel better and that does work, I know cause I lasted at least 3 years without doing it


----------



## ilsr

I read some old post where it was mentioned noFap was like recovering from "heroin". Like it's a problem where certain celebrities claim they have "sex addiction" in the news.


----------



## thessbest

No fap will not fix your life only you can. You got to put in the hard work and drive every day to get what you want. STOP PUTTING UP BULL**** POST THAT ARE NOT TRUE.


----------

